# WAITLISTED for dramatic writing...now what?



## Mi (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm (or hopefully will be) an international student. didnt get a call. got an email I am on the waitlist.
Is there any way to find out what are my chances? how many are on the DW waiting list, do you think?
Is there any chance for a scholarship if I do get off the waitlist?


----------

